

Vine is a sleeping giant - killwhitey
http://qz.com/473399/vine-is-a-sleeping-giant-while-everyone-is-focused-on-snapchat/

======
ljk
Didn't know vine is still relevant. Used to watch the compilation videos on
youtube but now it's just the same jokes recycled over and over again with bad
acting by the Vine "celebrities"

